# [instalation]Blocage "Unpacking hotplug Firmware"[r&#233;solu]

## C4N4rD

Bonjour, lors de l'instalation de geetoo, lorsqu'il initialise les periphériques le processus se bloque sur "unpackinh hotplug firmware"... Le petit [ok] ne s'affiche pas et il ne se passe rien!

Merci de votre aide

----------

## C4N4rD

Hum aprés avoir essayer pas mal de choses avec les disques dure, j'ai changer de lecteur cd et j'ai gravé un nouveau cd et cela à fonctionné, voila  :Smile: 

----------

